# Vous mangez quoi ce soir ?



## bibyfok (12 Octobre 2004)

Moi c'est entrecote, salade verte


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

oups, encore un sujet de flood ça


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2004)

Tomates provencales
boulettes de boeuf avec du riz
et un dessert a définir plus tard


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

de Food, je voulais dire .
de food.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Ce soir... vu mon budget c'est une boite de ravioli à la viande animale, mode napolitaine, le tout chauffé dans une casserole en alu au labo sur le bec bunzen


----------



## iTof (12 Octobre 2004)

j'sais pas, au resto, comme les gosses ne sont pas là !   :bebe::bebe: 

P.S.: mais certainement du poisson tiens...


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de Food, je voulais dire .
> de food.


 fast-flood ce soir ?


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2004)

> Ce soir... vu mon budget c'est une boite de ravioli à la viande animale, mode napolitaine, le tout chauffé dans une casserole en alu au labo sur le bec bunzen



euuuh y sert à quoi d'autre ton bec bunzen ???


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oups, encore un sujet de flood ça


Hum, tu dines plusieurs fois par soir toi ?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Bouquet de crevettes roses


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> euuuh y sert à quoi d'autre ton bec bunzen ???


à chauffer des substances bizarres pourquoi ?


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum, tu dines plusieurs fois par soir toi ?


 ben, disons uqe tant que j'ai pas mangé, j'hesite.


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bouquet de crevettes roses


 pas con ça


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2004)

Après la raclette d'hier soir, je vais être sage. 

Une omelette aux fines herbes et un yaourt.


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

lapin a la tomate avec un peu de riz


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Octobre 2004)

Poulet basquaise. Dommage je n'ai plus de vin pour aller avec


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bouquet de crevettes roses



Ayé, une demi-heure d'épluchage (200 g), avec du riz cantonnais et un soupçon de sauce d'huitre, pain et beurre demi-sel. J'attaque


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

Ce soir c'était pâtes, poulet, céleri, banane, madeleine et rondelé (et pain), le grand luxe par rapport à d'habitude


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

Pot au feu, façon Le Grand Dumas. Parce que "sept heures d'ébullition lente et continue sont nécessaires au bouillon pour acquérir toutes les qualités requises" .


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Octobre 2004)

> Vous mangez quoi ce soir ?


Du hamster grillé


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir... vu mon budget c'est une boite de ravioli à la viande animale, mode napolitaine, le tout chauffé dans une casserole en alu au labo sur le bec bunzen



Pauvre et suisse, on fait pas pire, en fait.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Du hamster grillé



C'est nul, y'a plein d'os


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul, y'a plein d'os


 Bon ben tanpis, j'vais manger du poulpe alors


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre et suisse, on fait pas pire, en fait.


Pour faire pire fallait mettre du sbrinz dessus


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben tanpis, j'vais manger du poulpe alors



C'est nul, c'est caoutchouteux au possible ! Ou alors faut taper dessus lontemps, longtemps....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Ben moi ce soir, je sais pas encore (j'ai intérêt à vite trouver), ce midi c'était du Dall maison avec des naans ... 

C'est pas  Supermoquette qui va m'inspirer pour le repas ...

Peut-être pâte sauce mascarpone et parmesan ...


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

mes ongles


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ce soir, je sais pas encore (j'ai intérêt à vite trouver), ce midi c'était du Dall maison avec des naans ...
> 
> C'est pas  Supermoquette qui va m'inspirer pour le repas ...
> 
> Peut-être pâte sauce mascarpone et parmesan ...


je fairais mieux si j'avais de l'argent...t'as un piment, une tomate et une courgette ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

ben voila, vite fait ce soir

tagliatelle a la carbonara , mozzarella ( basilic et huile  d'olive VRAI d'italie ) , salade verte :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je fairais mieux si j'avais de l'argent...t'as un piment, une tomate et une courgette ???



Ben oui j'ai ça, mais je te les donne comment ?   


PS : les légumes c'est pas ce qui coûte le plus cher (à condition qu'ils soient de saison)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui j'ai ça, mais je te les donne comment ?
> 
> 
> PS : les légumes c'est pas ce qui coûte le plus cher (à condition qu'ils soient de saison)


ben je peux pas les cuisiné au boulot alors... tu as tout ce qui faux pour des pates de la mort qui tue de compète 
 :love: 

j'en ai fait tombé des filles avec ca (si tu as de sbarillas de l'huile d'olive et de la chapelure)  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (12 Octobre 2004)

On arrête de me donner faim !!! 
Suis coincé au boulot moi ! 
J'ai faim.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben je peux pas les cuisiné au boulot alors... tu as tout ce qui faux pour des pates de la mort qui tue de compète
> :love:
> 
> j'en ai fait tombé des filles avec ca (si tu as de sbarillas de l'huile d'olive et de la chapelure)  :love:



:affraid: ah mais moi j'veux pas faire tomber de filles !!!   

 

ici les pâtes on en mange à toutes les sauces, on commence à maîtriser; ce soir ce sera pâtes sauce mascarpone (battu avec un jaune d'oeuf) et parmesan (du vrai acheté à la coupe), dommage je n'ai pas de champignons de paris; mais ce sera bon quand même ! :love:

Oui j'imagine que ça ne doit pas être facile de cuisiner dans de telles conditions ... mais dis, ils ne te lâchent jamais à ton boulot ????  :mouais: c'est une honte et en plus ils ne te payent pas ? manquerait plus qu'ils te laissent croupir dans une cave !


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pot au feu, façon Le Grand Dumas. Parce que "sept heures d'ébullition lente et continue sont nécessaires au bouillon pour acquérir toutes les qualités requises" .


  Humm. 
  Les senteurs arrivent jusqu'ici.


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On arrête de me donner faim !!!
> Suis coincé au boulot moi !
> J'ai faim.


 tiens, un ½uf... à la coque. 

ou alors un petit poulet peut-etre


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul, c'est caoutchouteux au possible ! Ou alors faut taper dessus lontemps, longtemps....


 A tapé


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul, c'est caoutchouteux au possible ! Ou alors faut taper dessus lontemps, longtemps....


 et le pokemon c'est comment à la broche ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

moi j'ai fini..... enfin........le telephone a sonné
une bonne excuse pour ne plus manger!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (12 Octobre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On arrête de me donner faim !!!
> Suis coincé au boulot moi !
> J'ai faim.


On peut te faxer une crêpe?


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

pates fraiches/pesto maison/parmesan en bloc/huile d'olive+beurre (ouais je sais j'adore)/et une hampe bien saignante...


quelques rondelles de boudin noir en entrée et en dessert un carré de chocolat...

ouala ouala


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> pates fraiches/pesto maison/parmesan en bloc/huile d'olive+beurre (ouais je sais j'adore)/et une hampe bien saignante...
> 
> 
> quelques rondelles de boudin noir en entrée et en dessert un carré de chocolat...
> ...


 Même avec du beurre, ton repas me fait saliver :rose:


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait, on fusionne avec celui-là ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on fait, on fusionne avec celui-là ?



Bonne idée !


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Même avec du beurre, ton repas me fait saliver :rose:




trop de coups de boule distribués mais je récompenserai ton bon gout dès que possible 
je suis au dessert (rouge tannique et pitite herbe)

"rrOOôôt !" 
 :rose:


----------



## Jedi (12 Octobre 2004)

Ouais, bah ce thread + le bruit de mon ventre me font penser que j'ai toujours pas mangé ce soir !  
Allez zou! sur le feu le Risoto !  

a+
miam!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Jedi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bah ce thread + le bruit de mon ventre me font penser que j'ai toujours pas mangé ce soir !
> Allez zou! sur le feu le Risoto !
> 
> a+
> miam!


 :love: risotto au safran, citron et poivron jaune  :love: *


*sans saltimbocca pour Lorna


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

Ah! moi, le risotto, c'est pour dans quelques jours, quand le bouillon du pot aura fait son office. Petit épeautre du ventoux, et surement quelques tranches de figatelli, des figues sèches, des tomates sechées, et le reste, on verra.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

Des clopinettes.


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

Bon, comme pour "les users de la nuit", il va falloir instaurer des règles sur ce thread.

pas en dehors des approches de repas !  

d'ailleurs il faudrait ouvrir un nouveau thread pour l'après repas :" Vous rotez quoi ce soir ?"


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Des clopinettes.


 oh, la panthère c'est un thread non fumeur ici


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah! moi, le risotto, c'est pour dans quelques jours, quand le bouillon du pot aura fait son office.




 :mouais: 

Son effet ? 
 :mouais: 

ou alors tu vas le mettre dedans ?  :love:


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

Non, couillon d'helvète inculte ! Quand le bouillon, qui a déjà cuit du boeuf, aura accueilli un canard (prochaine étape), et un saucisson chaud de lyon (troisième étape), il pourra me servir à mouiller un risotto d'épeautre. Toi comprendre, ou toi être calcairisé jusqu'à la moelle ?


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, couillon d'helvète inculte ! Quand le bouillon, qui a déjà cuit du boeuf, aura accueilli un canard (prochaine étape), et un saucisson chaud de lyon (troisième étape), il pourra me servir à mouiller un risotto d'épeautre. Toi comprendre, ou toi être calcairisé jusqu'à la moelle ?



il lui reste du calcaire sous le nez ds la moustache...
 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, couillon d'helvète inculte ! Quand le bouillon, qui a déjà cuit du boeuf, aura accueilli un canard (prochaine étape), et un saucisson chaud de lyon (troisième étape), il pourra me servir à mouiller un risotto d'épeautre. Toi comprendre, ou toi être calcairisé jusqu'à la moelle ?



Monsieur est un chef !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, couillon d'helvète inculte ! Quand le bouillon, qui a déjà cuit du boeuf, aura accueilli un canard (prochaine étape), et un saucisson chaud de lyon (troisième étape), il pourra me servir à mouiller un risotto d'épeautre. Toi comprendre, ou toi être calcairisé jusqu'à la moelle ?


Sache -impropre parisien, avec ton haleine de vasière à Ostrea Acuminata  - que je suis preneur pour le saucisson, en envoi contre remboursement


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sache -impropre parisien, avec ton haleine de vasière à Ostrea Acuminata  - que je suis preneur pour le saucisson, en envoi contre remboursement



Plutôt que de me renvoyer sur mes marnes, il me serait plus agréable que tu te trouves quelques accointances dans la percolation en milieu mantellique , ou autres affinités, et que tu visites ainsi mes voisins. Ca m'éviterait de nourrir les postiers.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

Raviolis


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

ce soir je fais greve !!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je fais greve !!!


Et tes promesses ?


----------



## pixelemon (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je fais greve !!!



idem  donc je vais me régaler


----------



## ginette107 (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir je fais greve !!!


 Moi, je me fais inviter  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et tes promesses ?




desolé j'ai plus des alloc familiales
meme les raviolis en boite je peux plus t'offrir!!! :rose:


----------



## anntraxh (13 Octobre 2004)

Ce soir ???


c'est endives au gratin (  eva !)     et puis, moussochokola au dessert .. même  que un admin il a gouté ... et qu'il en est pas mort !  







pour la moussochokola  , du moins !!!


----------



## Lio70 (13 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ??? c'est endives au gratin


Hmmm... délicieux!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> .. même  que un admin il a gouté ... et qu'il en est pas mort !



une chose est sure: cherchez un admin et vous trouverez.....

pleins de cannettes de biere!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

et une base en lambeau


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

Je vais croquer à la cantine avec WebO.  

On vous racontera.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

ce soir mac do


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2004)

Quiche fraîche avec des carottes rapées pour remplacer les lardons (je me suis gourré en l'achetant).
Mais avec plein de tabasco vert (jalapeno) par dessus, c'est pas si mauvais


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir mac do


Bon app...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon app...




merci mais j'ai oublié de preciser que c'est pas pour moi    

moi c'est salade  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2004)

Une fois , je suis allé dans un macdo, à côté de mon taf, et c'était bon !
Je m'explique : j'y vais pas souvent, mais quand-même 5-6 fois par an, et c'est toujours dégueu !
Et cette-fois-là, la fille m'a fait poirauter parce que mon truc mexicain n'était pas déjà prêt (ouf) et elle m'a servi un sandwich croustillant, presque recommendable !

Ca m'est arrivé une seule fois dans ma vie, mais depuis, quand je le raconte, personne ne me croit... (pourtant, c'est vrai  )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Ce soir ? quoi à manger ?    je n'en ai aucune idée !!!  :rose: 

Bientôt l'heure va falloir trouver  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je vais croquer à la cantine avec WebO.
> 
> On vous racontera.



Ah tiens je savais pas...   :love: Bon, ben d'accord alors.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

Y a Lio70 qui mange ses frites au Toubar aussi :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a Lio70 qui mange ses frites au Toubar aussi :love:



Le toubar est tousal now


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Le toubar est tousal now


 Y a des taches de ketchup


----------



## FANREM (19 Octobre 2004)

Ce soir, ca a étét la fete : Coquillages St Jacques flambées... avec des pates

demain retour a la dure realite : saucisses / lentilles  :rose: 

A moins que j'ai enecore une boite de cassoulet, tiens  :love:


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

Je vais à nouveau croquer, avec WebO, à la cantine.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

J'apprends à nouveau que je vais manger à la cantine avec Sylko...   

Bon, ben ok...   C'est quoi le menu?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je vais à nouveau croquer, avec WebO, à la cantine.





mais ques 'que sa cache encore ces repas de cantoche????    


bon app a vous 2  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais ques 'que sa cache encore ces repas de cantoche????
> 
> 
> bon app a vous 2  :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu viens avec nous?  C'est semaine «spécialités italiennes» à la cantoche.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens avec nous?  C'est semaine «spécialités italiennes» à la cantoche.



heuuum !!!    

sylko viens de me refroidir

vas voir "maintenaint"...........      :love:


----------



## Lio70 (20 Octobre 2004)

Pizza "sole mio". Pas terrible. J'irai sans doute la vomir au toubarvert.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heuuum !!!
> 
> sylko viens de me refroidir
> 
> vas voir "maintenaint"...........      :love:



T'aimes pas les peaux de nounours?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pizza "sole mio". Pas terrible. J'irai sans doute la vomir au toubarvert.




si tu  reste sage j'ai preparé pour toi un bon coup vert     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas les peaux de nounours?



c'est pas là vraiment la question     
quoi que il y a nounurs et nounours    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

moi, c'est tarte aux patates !

Bizarre lu comme ça, on dit plutôt "tourte campagnarde", mais en vrai, c'est de la tarte aux patates !


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

ce soir

Gratin  de Potiron aus trois fromages  et chiffonade de jambon cru et cuit 
Salade de cresson et salade de betterave.
Pommes du verger au four pleines de miel et de fruits secs..

  Bon app' à Toutes et Tous


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ce soir
> 
> Gratin  de Potiron aus trois fromages  et chiffonade de jambon cru et cuit
> Salade de cresson et salade de betterave.
> ...


raviolis en boite à 2.- CHFr et 4 gramme de parmé


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

chauffés au bec bunsen, sinon, c'est pas d'jeu


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> raviolis en boite à 2.- CHFr et 4 gramme de parmé


 variez votre nourriture, elle le merite


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

Une boite lui fait la semaine, c'est un hamster carnivore, en vrai


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> variez votre nourriture, elle le merite


demain sauté à l'éthanol promi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

le menu :

pates sauté
salade tomate
salade verte


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Pâtes aux épinards


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> raviolis en boite à 2.- CHFr et 4 gramme de parmé



Je reviens de la cantoche, j'étais avec Stéf...  J'en sais un peu plus sur l'étudiante aspergée...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais un peu plus sur l'étudiante aspergée...



et voilà, j'ai encore raté un episode !! :rose:       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

menu du soir:

steack , sauce 3 poivres , salade verte , tomates , frites



bon appetit !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

ba moi je crois que ça va être:

"mangez rapide, mangez liquide"..le tél vient de sonner, rdv genre vers 21h dans un bar, pas le temps de manger oeuf course, ça sent le traquenard ce truc..

de toutes façons, deux bières = un steack


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

Un petit, alors, moi, c'est 3 bières = un steack 

en vrai, tartiflette (mais ma petite est pas trop fan du reblochon cuit, alors va falloir improviser un dessert copieux vite fait )


----------



## Lio70 (22 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> menu du soir:
> 
> steack , sauce 3 poivres , salade verte , tomates , frites
> 
> ...


Miam :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Miam :love:





t'es pas un homme difficile toi !!!    

voila , ceci comblera plus d'une femme !!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> va falloir improviser un dessert copieux vite fait )



danette chocolat avec rondelle de banane !!      :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Octobre 2004)

Salut les gens

Ce soir je fais du confit de canard avec son cortège de pommes de terres et poireaux cuits simplement à la poelle et à la graisse de canard comme de bien entendu, le tout accompagné d'un petit Graves 1999 pas dégueu.


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens
> 
> Ce soir je fais du confit de canard avec son cortège de pommes de terres et poireaux cuits simplement à la poelle et à la graisse de canard comme de bien entendu, le tout accompagné d'un petit Graves 1999 pas dégueu.




Rrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooh pomme de terre sarladaise et confit non mais je rêve avec un p'tit grave pas dégueu !! j'peux venir !!! siouplait !!   

la famille de ma femme est de Périgueux alors les petits plats que tu dégustes mmmmmm y'a bon :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba moi je crois que ça va être:
> 
> "mangez rapide, mangez liquide"..le tél vient de sonner, rdv genre vers 21h dans un bar, pas le temps de manger oeuf course, ça sent le traquenard ce truc..
> 
> de toutes façons, deux bières = un steack



ha ba non alors, c'est pas un traquenard, juste 6 steack et au lit


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2004)

Ce soir c'etait Salade composée : frisée, lardon, pomme de terre, emmental 

fromage et dessert


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Octobre 2004)

je me suis fait des st jacques aux agrumes !! delicat a cuire mais miammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'etait Salade composée : frisée, lardon, pomme de terre, emmental
> 
> fromage et dessert



MMmmmm pas mal non plus ça... et le dessert, c'était quoi le dessert


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais pas encore...
 Mais sûrement des bonnes surprises.
 Direction le Périgord!

 Bon week-end à tous.


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Octobre 2004)

Ce soir je dîne chez une amie japonaise, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y aura à dîner sauf le dessert, que je suis en train de terminer : ananas rôtis aux épices, caramélisé avec un chouïa de mon rhum arrangé au gingembre et à la cannelle (deux ans d'âge), le zeste d'un citron vert, servi avec des pommes découpées en petits cubes et de la menthe fraîche ciselée.


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2004)

Je sais pas encore, on va chez des amis gastronomes du Sud, tendance Sud-Ouest des montagnes, mais je sais que j'amène un Pouilly-Fuissé ramené de Beaune pour l'apéro et un Lirac Jean XXII qui devrait aller pour la suite ;-), celui-là est de 2000 mais le 97 étant excellent...
Ensuite on verra bien...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2004)

Ce qui est incroyable, c'est que ma femme est une excellente cuisinière, mais elle n'a jamais réussi à faire cuire des moules correctement   Alors, ce soir : resto et moules frites à volonté


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

il y en a qui vont etre decu mais
la simplicité est mon maitre mot    

pour la troupe de diablotins : steack haché / frites

pour les adultes : regime , on a mangé marocain a midi


----------



## Grug (23 Octobre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est incroyable, c'est que ma femme est une excellente cuisinière, mais elle n'a jamais réussi à faire cuire des moules correctement   Alors, ce soir : resto et moules frites à volonté


 c'est samedi quoi


----------

